

Sky - Open Source, Behavioral Database - koevet
http://skydb.io

======
weddpros
Demo doesn't work, BUT I'm thrilled someone came up with such a database: I
can clearly feel the need for it! You did a great job, I'll definitely give it
a try.

------
andyhmltn
Heads up: Demo doesn't work. I get a sinatra error:

Errno::ECONNREFUSED at / Connection refused - connect(2)

